# Anyone Have Some Old Auto World Catalogs ?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I would love pick up a few. Especially the tutorial on how to make the t-jets wheelie!!


1970's?? 1980"s??

Let me now what you would like to part with please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I have had great luck replacing my favorites from way back then through Ebay. Its worth a look now and then as catalogs do occionally come up.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jim Norton said:


> I have had great luck replacing my favorites from way back then through Ebay. Its worth a look now and then as catalogs do occionally come up.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL




Ok Jim. I will try and search but i'm not too good at finding anything on there except slots and 65 Buick parts!! Cause they are in my "Favorites"!!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I would love pick up a few. Especially the tutorial on how to make the t-jets wheelie!!
> 
> 
> 1970's?? 1980"s??
> ...


I have a couple (not sure which years) that I will look through. If I have the info you are looking for I will make some copies. I work night shift so it may take a couple days but I will let you know if I have what your looking for.

Jeff

ps: I have a set of wheelie shoes and they look simple enough to make. I am not sure what the material is that was used but it is flexible (rubber maybe) glued to both shoes with a pin mounted in the middle.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Kinda. A few years ago, I borrowed a couple from folks here on this board and photocopied just the slot car sections. One from just before AFX (maybe 1971), one from just after (maybe '73-'74) and one from the early '80s. I could make you copies, but right now I don't have access to a copy machine--it'd have to be sometime after school starts up in late August.

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jack0fall said:


> I have a couple (not sure which years) that I will look through. If I have the info you are looking for I will make some copies. I work night shift so it may take a couple days but I will let you know if I have what your looking for.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ps: I have a set of wheelie shoes and they look simple enough to make. I am not sure what the material is that was used but it is flexible (rubber maybe) glued to both shoes with a pin mounted in the middle.


Jeff if you can show me that would be great!!! I need some wheelie cars!!!!



ParkRNDL said:


> Kinda. A few years ago, I borrowed a couple from folks here on this board and photocopied just the slot car sections. One from just before AFX (maybe 1971), one from just after (maybe '73-'74) and one from the early '80s. I could make you copies, but right now I don't have access to a copy machine--it'd have to be sometime after school starts up in late August.
> 
> --rick



Rick you seem to know exactly what I am looking to do. Did you make some of the wheelie cars???? ANd whenever you can get copies would be fine. I would send you a few dollars to go to get full color copies???:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Doesn't pay to do color, the originals were b/w anyway. I can make the b/w ones free at work as long as the boss isn't looking over my shoulder. Remind me if you haven't heard from me by the beginning of September, the ol' brain ain't what it used to be...

I never did wheelie cars, but I know what you're talking about. Don't remember if any of the stuff I have has those directions, but I'm pretty sure there was a thread or two about them here years ago... 

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Doesn't pay to do color, the originals were b/w anyway. I can make the b/w ones free at work as long as the boss isn't looking over my shoulder. Remind me if you haven't heard from me by the beginning of September, the ol' brain ain't what it used to be...
> 
> I never did wheelie cars, but I know what you're talking about. Don't remember if any of the stuff I have has those directions, but I'm pretty sure there was a thread or two about them here years ago...
> 
> --rick



Great thanks Rick. Didn't realize they were in b+w. Cooler!!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Jeff if you can show me that would be great!!! I need some wheelie cars!!!!


Here is a picture of the wheelie shoes. The springs are glued to the chassis, the front mounts are clipped off, and the back of the shoes are bent to keep them from coming off easily.

The middle piece looks kind of like a piece of a tire inner tube patch (about 1/16" thickness) glued to the shoes. I am guessing the hardest part would be keeping the shoes straight while the glue dries.

Hope this helps...

Jeff

ps... I checked my copies of AW and no luck with any info on the wheelie shoes in them. Sorry...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jack0fall said:


> Here is a picture of the wheelie shoes. The springs are glued to the chassis, the front mounts are clipped off, and the back of the shoes are bent to keep them from coming off easily.
> 
> The middle piece looks kind of like a piece of a tire inner tube patch (about 1/16" thickness) glued to the shoes. I am guessing the hardest part would be keeping the shoes straight while the glue dries.
> 
> ...




Hi Jack. Any chance you can send me that wheelie car? I will inspect it and return it with a surprise.:dude:

That would be great!!!

It would be really great if I can see it. I will treat it with the up most respect.:wave:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys. I don't have any AW catalogs (sold the last one I had about 6 years ago, before I got back into HO cars) but if you go to Psychoslots.com, scroll down on the 'home' page for the Tech Tips thread, then when you get there go to page 2, about halfway down there's 2 threads on how to do the cars, part 1 and part 2. VERY informative, with GREAT pics. Check it out. Let me know if you need the article copied. I'll see what I can do.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*Auto World catalogs :*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Great thanks Rick. Didn't realize they were in b+w. Cooler!!!


Joe , As per the e-mails . Copies of the wheelie pick-ups have been sent . Just posted this so the HTB knows that someone had the right catalog and was able to pass along that info.

Don


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

66GTODON said:


> Joe , As per the e-mails . Copies of the wheelie pick-ups have been sent . Just posted this so the HTB knows that someone had the right catalog and was able to pass along that info.
> 
> Don



Don you are the man!!! Beautiful illustrations!!!!!

A million thanks!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I recently came upon your thread & checked my magazine collection.
I have 7 AW issues: #'s 31, 33, 35, 36, 2 of 37 & 39.
Also, as I recall, the Car Model special issue of "1967-HO model car racing"
had 2 articles of possible interest:
1) Drag Racers in HO (extending a Hot rod front end to a rail type dragster)
2) How to make swinging pick-ups for Ho Wheelies
I sold 1 of the '67 issues, but will check for more to follow up w/info.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> I recently came upon your thread & checked my magazine collection.
> I have 7 AW issues: #'s 31, 33, 35, 36, 2 of 37 & 39.
> Also, as I recall, the Car Model special issue of "1967-HO model car racing"
> had 2 articles of possible interest:
> ...



Dom please let me know. I will grab them all!!!! Especially that 67 HO model car racing one!!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, I sent you a PM on the AW catalogs & I have a few '67 CM HO racing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, I sent you a PM on the AW catalogs & I have a few '67 CM HO racing.



Hi Dom, just let me know what you need to send em. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I sure could use a '67 Car Model HO Racing mag in better condition than the one I got. Got and extra to trade or sell???

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------

